# Bonzai whole grow



## Mutt (Jul 17, 2007)

I will not be doing a journal and not going to post many pics. Due to personal reasons.

My goal.
(4) bonzai donors in 5-6 weeks. in a 2'x2'x3' area.
a perpetual cloner...maybe aero cloner tiny cloner will build different box.
(4-6) 16-20 oz. flowering to start may switch to DWC not sure yet in a 2'X2'X4' top section. Total box size being 2'x2'x6' maybe 7' (mini SOG)

Flos or 70W MH in bottom section
150W hPS top section under the 50W per sq. but I think I can make it work. maybe add some 2' side flos for extra lumens,

I want the plants small and easy to dispose of. 

Parts list:
(4-6) CPU fans exhaust/passive intake
1 70W MH flood remoted or flos (haven't made up mind yet) I read lower light keeps the bonzai smaller and easier to manage.
1 150W HPS flood remoted
1 cabinet 1/2" plywood with solid wood face frame. overlay doors with 180D hinges. Painted white interior. Sectioned with adjustable shelves. (free)
Weather stripping/lock n key/fire extinguisher and smoke alarm.
possibly (if needed DIY scrubber)

Questions:
OK been reading a ton on bonzai. I got a few questions for the experienced.
1. what is better soil or soilless for controlling rootbound.
2. bottom feed or top feed or both
3. is it ok to trim root mass of plants in flower if done as the same as a donor? reason for question...will it promote top growth and maintain pot size if done early on?

I know my yeild will suffer...thats a given. but I want personal op with very rapid "elimination" without a 4-5' plant with side shoots all over. just a simple cola per plant to cure and toke. I know how hard it is to manage a beast...but after seeing those 16 oz. cup grows...I seen a lot of potential with clones. with a couple decent bonzai moms I can keep myself a decent variety in a very tight space without massive HIDS and odor issues.

I figure 1/4 oz. per plant would do me just fine. after seeing the end result of some of those 16 oz. grows. just got me thinking.

Please only experienced respond.


----------



## screwdriver (Jul 17, 2007)

Hello Mutt, good luck on your quest.
It may be easier to dispose of plant in a pot instead of a hydro setup.
Instead of using cups for your SOG, you could pack multiple little girls in one or two managable containers. Easier to move couple containers than 10 or 15 cups.
Your third question.....don't know, but I do it. 
I do it after the stretch, but not alot.  It has always looked like the plant enjoyed it. It may lower the yeild, but I'm in it for the good time not yield.


----------



## HGB (Jul 18, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> 3. is it ok to trim root mass of plants in flower if done as the same as a donor? reason for question...will it promote top growth and maintain pot size if done early on?



save the root prune'n for revegers...  only time i have pruned the root's in a micro grow was the 1 table spoon of soil grow to force flower on it... 

with the right size pot's for your cab and with trained root bound plants 1/4 to half oz per plant is no problem..

altho i prefer soil to hydro when you say get rid of fast if need be then hydro is the way to go, no soil to mess with :hubba: 

as you probably saw in the 16 oz cup grows most don't have secondary's just a main cola like what you want (from seed)

with clones I just root and go 12/12 on them and clip secondarys off as they don't really produce enough to warrant the plant putting out energy to them

look forwaed to pics and maybe some sort of update on how it goes

grow on

:48:


----------



## imsoborednow (Jul 18, 2007)

Hey Mutt wasssuppp?

Just my thoughts......

Just done a micro grow...well 2 actually...

I only grow in soil, I found that watering from the bottom OK(in a res)....but....
I found watering with a constant feed to the top of the soil.....(I used a piece of capillary matting)....got better results...

You re growing hydro....right?
It should be easier for you than soil.....I lost most of the sunleaves from both of my grows....methinks down to lack of N in the later stages....something I believe you can cater for with hydro...

Its worth noting that niether of my grows were particually root-bound...so I had no need to trim the roots in the flowering period......

I do however bonsai my mothers...the plan is to have a small mother of 6 of my fav stains ....an oh so casually take a cutting as and when I like.....

I dont know if this has any credability but I belive you should look at the size n shape of your soil/root pot......significantly when the pot was deeper opposed to wider the plant will grow taller.....(bonsai are kept in those shallow pots for a reason.....)

Good luck with your grow man.:headbang2: ....

I'll be following along in the background.


----------



## Mutt (Jul 18, 2007)

HGB said:
			
		

> look forwaed to pics and maybe some sort of update on how it goes



Thanks guys..I'll be posting the moms when I start the training. I plan on growing the seed and taking cuttings. Then flower the seed plants as I have in my own experience had better luck managing a clone than a seed for a mother.

figure mid-end next month it will commence. I just ordered my to lights. I went with flos for veg and 150W HPS. I really wieghed the MH but flos never did me wrong so I think I'm going that route again.


----------



## jjsunderground (Aug 21, 2007)

sounds like a cool grow method..i wish you the best. i will have to try bonsai sometime. do you have any links where i can learn the bonsai method?

 good luck mutt...happy growing!


----------



## DLtoker (Aug 21, 2007)

Flowering rooted clones is the fastest and most efficient way to flip plants in any size grow and in a micro-grow especially.  Using fluoros and low wattage HIDs, with not the greatest canopy penetration, small flowering cuttings is ideal.  With my SWC setups, the root balls on each plant is never more than a handful.  

If I were you Dawg, I would breed out a bunch of beans and have two flowering areas for growing out from seed instead of using the valuable, limited space for a veg area.  This way, starting the beans on a 12/12 schedule, they will maintain a small stature as well as mature and continue into flower at a fairly fast rate.  

GL with it bro.  Either way you won't be disappointed...:aok:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 21, 2007)

This plant is in a 1 gal pot and is close to 1 1/2ft.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Is this how you want them to look?


----------



## Mutt (Aug 21, 2007)

jjsunderground said:
			
		

> sounds like a cool grow method..i wish you the best. i will have to try bonsai sometime. do you have any links where i can learn the bonsai method?
> 
> good luck mutt...happy growing!


 
LINK 

Hey DL, did you notice any negative effects or lower female ratio when staying on 12/12 for the whole grow?

hey BBP, check the link out....it will blow your mind just how small they are and how pruned and tied.


----------



## DLtoker (Aug 21, 2007)

Nope... Not in anyway.  I have only grown maybe 20 beans out like this before and I know I got my usual ratio which is more than 50% female.The plants grow very physically similar to some autoflowering strains.  You can see quite a few pick like this in the 16 oz. cup grows.


----------



## Mutt (Aug 21, 2007)

Yeah I been following along in the 16ozers....but I just know how critical week 3 n 4 are for veg....so it sorta freaks me out the whole concept. lol


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 21, 2007)

> hey BBP, check the link out....it will blow your mind just how small they are and how pruned and tied.


Those are lil. The pic above was a clone that I was going to use for a mother(didn't have room to keep her). The reason she looks like she does is because I tied her over until the side branches were the height of the main branch then untied and put into flower.


----------

